# Sunderland Shipbuilders - Superflex Ferries



## NeilLarry (Jan 12, 2012)

As a new member to this group I was hoping you could point me in the right direction on some research. I worked at Smiths Dock, Middlesbrough & Sunderland Shipbuiders at Pallion until closure and was recently looking through some old photos and have decided to do some research and hopefully some travel. I am looking for any information on the "superflex ferries" that were originally built for the Korsor - Nyborg link and would appreciate any pointers. My hope is to travel and photograph these boats. I believe some ended up in Greece by have very little information.

Hope you can help & thanks in advance

Neil (Bedford UK)


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Take a look here for some info of the Pallion built ones. 

http://www.johnbage.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Pallion Factory Ships.htm

Or just Google Superflex Ferries, Sunderland, loads on there.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Have a look on this site: http://www.faktaomfartyg.nu/far_s.htm


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

NeilLarry said:


> As a new member to this group I was hoping you could point me in the right direction on some research. I worked at Smiths Dock, Middlesbrough & Sunderland Shipbuiders at Pallion until closure and was recently looking through some old photos and have decided to do some research and hopefully some travel. I am looking for any information on the "superflex ferries" that were originally built for the Korsor - Nyborg link and would appreciate any pointers. My hope is to travel and photograph these boats. I believe some ended up in Greece by have very little information.
> 
> Hope you can help & thanks in advance
> 
> Neil (Bedford UK)



Neil,

If you send me your e-mail address via the Private Message facility, I will send you details of all 26 proposed vessels researched up around 2008.

Bill


----------

